# Would it be a disadvantage NOT to evolve certain Pokémon?



## Feraligator (Oct 17, 2013)

Do you think it will be?

I don't want to evolve Axew because he is my favourite Pok?mon and he's just too cute.
I don't want to evolve Frogadier because he looks so cool!


----------



## Heir (Oct 17, 2013)

Just stick an evolite on the pokemon you don't want to evolve, and you'll be fine

*Not recommended in competitive play, unless its a dusclops


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 17, 2013)

Having Axew and Frogadier hold an eviolite helps (boost their defense and special defense by 50%)

There's also doing a little more level grinding for them than you would for fully evolved team members and super training.


----------



## windfall (Oct 17, 2013)

You can also learn moves earlier if you don't evolve your pokemon. 

For example in BW/B2W2, Snivy learns Leaf Storm at level 43, while Serperior learns it at level 62. 

Dunno if this stays the same in XY but I think it should. Of course, evolving your pokemon gives them better stats so it's definitely a trade off.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 17, 2013)

A few NFE Pokemon are viable thanks to Eviolite. Of note are Dusclops (mentioned above), Chansey and Porygon2.


----------



## violetneko (Oct 17, 2013)

At first I wasn't going to evolve Braixen. Then Korrina did a number on my team so I needed the Psychic resistance. I'm happy, though. I just really liked Braixen's animation with using the stick for moves. Then I figured out Delphox also used the stick as a wand and I was happy. Then Delphox swept Korrina and it felt amazing XD 
If you're happy about how a pre-evo pokemon is treating you, don't evolve :3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2013)

It all depends.  Some people like evolving Pokemon and some do not.  It's your choice, after all.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 17, 2013)

Ash never evolved pikachu...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 17, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ash never evolved pikachu...



Give it an eviolite and it can beat Raichu.  I bet Ash already gave it an eviolite a long time ago and we just never knew, XD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Give it an eviolite and it can beat Raichu.  I bet Ash already gave it an eviolite a long time ago and we just never knew, XD



Why would you give eviolite to Pikachu?


----------



## Hina (Oct 18, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Give it an eviolite and it can beat Raichu.  I bet Ash already gave it an eviolite a long time ago and we just never knew, XD



I doubt Ash even knows what that is .-.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 18, 2013)

Never mind, I evolved Frogadier into Greninja anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Hina said:


> I doubt Ash even knows what that is .-.




I was joking.  Like if he attached it to Pikachu a long time ago not during the episode.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 18, 2013)

Reminds me of the person with the Eevee he didn't want to evolve, which I recall seemed to perform way too well.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I had a level 100 Croconaw in Pokemon Emerald.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 20, 2013)

Some pokemon only learn certain moves in their un evolved forms. Eevee for example only learns trump card if it isn't evolved.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, one of the more relevant examples is Breloom and Spore.


----------



## puppy (Oct 20, 2013)

im having this problem now i just love my swirlix so much and i found the item to evolve it today but i dont think im going to
this little **** is my highest level pokemon too like 10 levels above some of my other team members


----------



## radical6 (Oct 20, 2013)

puppy said:


> im having this problem now i just love my swirlix so much and i found the item to evolve it today but i dont think im going to
> this little **** is my highest level pokemon too like 10 levels above some of my other team members



how i feel when i look at fennekins final evo and im like whyyyyyyy (its not that bad but not as cute anymore ,,,)
swirlix looks so cute as swirlix like omg adorable cutiepie!!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Eevee is awesome by itself. I'm sure people could make use of it with Eviolite because I used one by itself on Pokemon Battle Revolution all the time. That was PRE Eviolite, and it still did well thanks to Adaptability.

Anyway, if you like your Pokemon as they are, you can choose whether or not to evolve them. I typically pick Pokemon whose full evolutions I like for my in-game team. I like having those improved stats while still having cool Pokemon I enjoy. Up to you and how you play though. Keeping Axew would be like having a cute mascot around. Give it Eviolite, and it'll be okay.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

like everyone else is saying, it only matters if you play competitively. but, i never care about that - i just keep/use the pokemon i like and i'm happier that way.  you should play the game in the way you want to, as well.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

You can mess around and be competitive. I taught my eevee Trump card cause I like the move visual personally, even though its mostly hopeless in competition. But I still stand up in battles fine ^^.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 21, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ash never evolved pikachu...


In one of the earlier anime episodes, he almost did. He had a thunder stone and everything. Both him and Pikachu chose not to use it.


----------

